# help.. Peacock mouth brooder



## seanh2008 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have my female seperated in to a 10gal tank by herself for twoweeks. last night and this morning i saw one fry free swimming, but i can tell she has a mouth full of more. i would think she would spit them all at once right? is it possible this lil guy escaped as she was rotating them? he has no egg sac and lots of energy but now i dont see him. could she have pulled him back in? ate him? what could be going on??? Also i try to give her a flake or two , she wont eat, like i said i can tellshe looks like a cipmunk with her lil cheeks full of fry. i dont want to strip her, what to do?? Also i have covered the holes on the filter intake so i know he didnt get sucked up.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When she goes to feed she will usually spit the fry out and then suck them back in. The do escape many times before mom decides she has had enough. I've seen fish hold for 18 to 21 days before releasing. After 2 weeks if she hasn't release you can strip her but you need to be careful. Catch her in the net and hold in one hand, take a toothpick and open her mouth, the fry will come out. Don't put her back into tank but in another tank. Feed her for a few days before putting her into the main tank.


----------

